# Cruising Sea of Cortez



## Checkov (Mar 2, 2011)

My family wants to stay on the west coast to do a 7 day cruise in warm waters in June/July 2016. 

We're thinking of the Sea of Cortez. 

Anyone have any bareboat boat rental companies to recommend?
What area in the Sea of Cortez would you recommend sailing?
Are there nice small villages or ports to visit?
What about anchorage ability or mooring balls?

If not the Sea of Cortez, any other recommendations that are within a few hours flight from Oregon?

If there is another link that answers this, please direct me.

tx all!


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

Believe it or not. The warmest waters north of Panama are north of you in Desolation Sound. 

The Sea of Cortez will be more than warm in June and July. It will be hot.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

.. and the sea of Cortez, for a one week charter, will have fewer good anchorages farther apart than the PNW/BC. The tropics during our winter makes sense.. the tropics during our summer is just uncomfortable - and unnecessary.


----------



## sharkbait (Jun 3, 2003)

1


----------



## MarcHall (Jun 13, 2006)

sharkbait said:


> Try to get a charter out of San Diego and do Newport, Catalina ect. Nice weather, mild sailing and easily doable in a week.
> The Sea of Cortez is incredibly hot in the summer


The Catalina idea is a good one but if that was the plan I would charter out of Long Beach, San Pedro or Marina del Rey. Its pretty much a 60+ mile motor north from San Diego to Catalina and then maybe a 60+ mile slow downwind sail back home. From Long Beach, San Pedro its more like a 3-4 hour trip with winds frequently on the beam which makes for good sailing.

Best
Marc
Crazy Fish - Maintaining, Upgrading and Sailing a Crealock 37


----------



## Checkov (Mar 2, 2011)

jackdale said:


> Believe it or not. The warmest waters north of Panama are north of you in Desolation Sound.
> 
> The Sea of Cortez will be more than warm in June and July. It will be hot.


Thanks all, we cruised the San Juans twice in the summer and although quite beautiful it was cold for summer. Is Desolation Sound any warmer in the summer?


----------



## Checkov (Mar 2, 2011)

MarcHall said:


> The Catalina idea is a good one but if that was the plan I would charter out of Long Beach, San Pedro or Marina del Rey. Its pretty much a 60+ mile motor north from San Diego to Catalina and then maybe a 60+ mile slow downwind sail back home. From Long Beach, San Pedro its more like a 3-4 hour trip with winds frequently on the beam which makes for good sailing.
> 
> Best
> Marc
> Crazy Fish - Maintaining, Upgrading and Sailing a Crealock 37


How long of a cruise (hours?) would it be from Marina Del Ray to Catalina? And also how are the swells?


----------



## Checkov (Mar 2, 2011)

Checkov said:


> How long of a cruise (hours?) would it be from Marina Del Ray to Catalina? And also how are the swells?


Oh I see you answered that 3 to 4 hours with mild wind? And how mild or harsh are the swells - my family is not keen on ocean sailing.


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

Checkov said:


> Thanks all, we cruised the San Juans twice in the summer and although quite beautiful it was cold for summer. Is Desolation Sound any warmer in the summer?


I find it quite comfortable. But then I am from Alberta 

There are lots for PNW from WA who venture up there. They are better sources of a comparison.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

With Puget Sound being so close to J de F and the strong currents, the waters in the San Juans and Gulf Islands seldom actually warm up much. Very different in Desolation Sound. Pendrell Sound, for instance, can warm up to nearly 80F mid summer. It's quite remarkable.

The tidal flows flood around the bottom AND around the top of Vancouver island. So where they meet (Desolation Sound) there's far less tidal displacement allowing the water to warm up much more than elsewhere. Add to that the plethora of good overnight anchorages, fresh water lakes, lagoons, reasonable supply stops and you've got a winner. You'll find it dramatically different that the San Juans. Also looks like you'll get a bargain on the dollar difference too.
You'll also find yourself largely insulated from the frequent summer gales in Johnstone Strait to the north, and only marginally affected by wind conditions in Georgia Strait as well. This does mean a disproportionate amount of motoring but in many ways the environs and the warm swimming (and the lakes - also warm) make up for it.

If you wish to avoid the popular/busy spots there are plenty of one/two boat hideyholes, or take a trip up Bute or Toba inlet for some remote adventures. Be aware, though, that strong winds often develop (inflows in afternoon, outflows overnight) in those coastal fiords. 

And when you're ready for something yet again, a quick jaunt through the rapids up to the Broughton Islands is the next dimension. However you're instantly back into the cold water - immediately noticeable in the cabin temperature below - as well as a greater likelihood of fog, rain and a bit of a 'loss of summer'. The trade off is reduced traffic, more whale sightings, and new places to explore.


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

why not go to mexico and use mexican charters are us, whatever their names are-- i know there are charter companies here in mexico. there are some i believe out of la paz. you will, then , have mor e sailing time. it takes a week or two to sail to sea of cortez from san diego. remember, it is approx 1000 miles sd to cabo san lucas, it is another near 800 miles csl to san carlos an dsan felipe. 
if all you want to do issail, is THE perffect vacay.....
iff, however, you wanted to bask at anchorin your for the week sailing boat, in sunsetting beauty with a sundowner in hand, bouncing yer feet to the happy music coming from shore, you want to get the boat in mexico. 


even better!!!!!

hire into patricia belle the schooner, for a week of schooner sailing wherever you wish to sail. he , capt pat, is a 500 ton master with an 82 ft traditional cargo schooner. is awesome learning from a guy who built the boat and has sailed it in many places--gom, caribbean, so america, central america, west coast usa, yada yada.... 

hire darrin rath of sayulita sailing adventures or whatever it is named to charter his 40 ft piver trimaran in sayulita, and i am sure you can bribe him to charter a week-- yelapa, banderas bay, etc... tell him his former neighbor sent ye, and i am very sad about his fur babies. he is in facebook, i know.... donot have his email.. oh yeah tell him i donot miss his sexy ass at all. ty.


----------



## Checkov (Mar 2, 2011)

Checkov said:


> how mild or harsh are the swells from Long Beach to Catalina?- my family is not keen on ocean sailing.


tx all,

Bump this question^


----------



## goat (Feb 23, 2014)

Checkov said:


> tx all,
> 
> Bump this question^


They're different every day. Usually fairly mild, as in spaced apart well enough that you don't notice the height. Avoid Santa Ana winds though, if they're forecast take the family to Disneyland or where ever families go in LA. It's usually a nice, relaxing sail.

goat


----------



## Argonauta (May 11, 2014)

Checkov said:


> tx all,
> 
> Bump this question^


That really just depends on the weather patterns offshore (hundreds of miles) and coastal at the time you will be there. We were there years ago in September and it was very mild seas. Wind picked up a couple of times on our way down from the north but no storms. This year they have actually closed a few harbor entrances along the CA coast. Heavy duty low system coming in. But this is winter. The Santa Ana winds (as noted above) are the things to avoid as they blow like stink out to the islands. We loved Catalina though. Busy busy place and the water isn't bath tub warm for sure. Pacific Current and all that.


----------



## Lazerbrains (Oct 25, 2015)

Checkov said:


> tx all,
> 
> Bump this question^


I sail regularly to Catalina from San Pedro. It can be anywhere from a motor boat ride, to 35 kt winds with fast swell. It can be dead calm on day, and windy the next. Also, the winds change halfway. As said before, avoid the Santa Annas, and avoid going when the swell period is short. Leaving from San Pedro or Long Beach generally has you beating into the wind if going to Two Harbors, and a bit more to your beam if going to Avalon. I just got back yesterday from Avalon in 5 hours, and the wind was 25 all the way back, but this is winter time. Isthmus is closer, and I can get there in about 4 on a good day. Sailing from Marina Del Rey takes longer, and the wind is typically much calmer up there (slower), so plan on more time.


----------



## Checkov (Mar 2, 2011)

tx all!

What if you wanted a short trip, stay 2 nights at Two Harbors and sail back? What itinerary at Catalina do you recommend?


----------

